# Birthday Gift



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wife's birthday is tomorrow. As she likes baking and the wood spirit carvings are her favorite I made this for her. Its a vintage rolling pin. I picked up 3 of them at an auction for $10. I think its birch. Boiled linseed oil is the finish. After its thoroughly dry I may put a coat of spar varnish on it.


----------



## Grantime (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice work


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's some nice work!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

She is going to like that. Nice start!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Great work MJC4, an original idea matey. Is that a handgun on your bench in the workshop??? N.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work. I've been keeping my eyes out for an old rolling pin. Before Christmas, I saw a pin in a catalog with various designs cut into the roller. It was for making embossed cookies. I wasn't much impressed w. the designs, and the cost seemed pretty high to me. But it seemed like something I'd like to try and make.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whiteroselad, we have a problem with squirrels that raid the bird feeders. That is a BB pistol. When I am in the garage I hear them get in the feeder, I open the door and take a cpl shots at them. It temporarily scares them off. I'd love to take out the .22 and get rid of them permanently but we live in town.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Indeed, you've done a very nice job on the carving, and the finishing as well.

With all of the electronic kitchen devices on the market, there must be thousands of rolling pins sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you might be on to something there. I'm betting your wife will love it and that other ladies who see it will want one too.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Always on the scout for different items to carve or use as stick making materials. If you do a Google search for carved rolling pins you will see several different pieces out there. In fact at the Artistry in Wood carving show last fall there were a couple wood suppliers that are making rolling pins, even some split in half lengthwise made from basswood to facilitate carving.

Personally I prefer to use pieces that are old and being repurposed. This spring I will be out at cruising garage sales, estate sales & auctions for old wood tool handles, rolling pins and anything else that I might repurpose for wood craft.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice work, the good lady will love them.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Whiteroselad, we have a problem with squirrels that raid the bird feeders. That is a BB pistol. When I am in the garage I hear them get in the feeder, I open the door and take a cpl shots at them. It temporarily scares them off. I'd love to take out the .22 and get rid of them permanently but we live in town.


I know what you mean about Squirrels, we have a smaller Red Squirrel here in the UK but the larger, more aggressive American Grey Squirrel has all but eradicated it from most of our woodlands. The Greys are now classed as vermin and are shot and trapped all over the UK now.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely job on that! Your going to be enjoying a big cookie soon with a nice pattern on it.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Whiteroselad, we have a problem with squirrels that raid the bird feeders. That is a BB pistol. When I am in the garage I hear them get in the feeder, I open the door and take a cpl shots at them. It temporarily scares them off. I'd love to take out the .22 and get rid of them permanently but we live in town.


Ever give a go with slingshots? The lawnmower may object to ball bearings and glass marbles, and they can put an eye out too, but they can be fun. I don't know how city ordinances deal with slingshots.


----------

